# Unusual user names ;-p



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ok...I have to say that some user names are intriguing. Where do they come from? Other than those who use their real names, I often wonder how someone comes up with their user names. So, I'll start...

When I was in HS and using Mass Transit to go back and forth from mom's workplace to school...men would call me their "chinadoll". When DH and I first discovered the www and needed ids for our email accounts I had tried chinadoll21 but each variation was already taken. I came up with the spelling of china as "chyna" instead, red is my favorite color and 21 is my birthdate.

I'll fess up that it was speckobeans that got me thinking 

How did you come up with your user name?*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My mother gave me my user name at St. Bartholomew's Hospital many years ago.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> My mother gave me my user name at St. Bartholomew's Hospital many years ago.


*LMAO Harvey, you always manage to crack me up! *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> My mother gave me my user name at St. Bartholomew's Hospital many years ago.


Hahahah, good one, Harvey!

My father and grandmother dreamt up my user name the night before I was born, because my grandmother couldn't stand the thought of Johanna D'Honneur, the name my mother had picked out. My father didn't like it either, but he wasn't as good as bossing my mom around as her mother was.

And thus I became Leslie.

L


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Mom=I am one
Ash, Em & Bella- parts of the names of my girls


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My friends came up with my screenname in high school. We all use the same SN's for different sites we use to make it easier to find each other. They are also the screen names we used when we would remake movies for school (we remade Caesar, The Great Gatsby, and Battle Royale) Of my most used SN's it is Vegas_Asian, AsianEyes, or Crasian (crazy+asian= crasian).


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Crasian (crazy+asian= crasian).


*Love that one!

I'm pretty much the same user name elsewhere also ;-p

Some are easy to figure out...like license plates but others have me scratching my head 

Leslie...funny how your grandma won. Had my mom won I would have been a Constance instead of Christine.*


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Mines very original.  I was a techwriter for 18 years.  many years ago I was signing up for some other internet  thingy and techwriter was taken.  Thus tecwritr.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I was trying to respond to a thread on the Amazon site, and no matter WHAT name I chose, it wouldn't accept it. *Nothing* was working. So...I thought about the fact that I like a lot of unusual type books (not just all in one genre), tried Eclectic Reader....and it was accepted! Glory Hallelujah! lol


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Scathach is mine and my great grandmothers middle name (its not really pronounced how it looks).  It is also the name belonging to an Scottish/Irish Goddess I honor as well.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine comes from the days I spent on the shooting sports circuit. In bullseye competition, *Ten * rounds* In * the target *X * ring is a perfect score, usually expressed as 100-10X, but that oddly enough was taken.


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...I have to say that some user names are intriguing. Where do they come from? Other than those who use their real names, I often wonder how someone comes up with their user names. So, I'll start...
> 
> When I was in HS and using Mass Transit to go back and forth from mom's workplace to school...men would call me their "chinadoll". When DH and I first discovered the www and needed ids for our email accounts I had tried chinadoll21 but each variation was already taken. I came up with the spelling of china as "chyna" instead, red is my favorite color and 21 is my birthdate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chynared, I never would have read your name as "China" if you did not explain that.


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

TBarney= T is for the first letter of my first name.  Barney is the nickname for my last name. Another teacher at school started calling me that years ago, because there were alot of other students/teachers in our school with the same name and they all went by Barney, so he added the T in front of it.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Many years ago when I was a professional  clown, (yes I got paid twice  ) I used the name Dorie.  Then when I wanted an internet name I used Dori because I forgot I had an "e" on it earlier.  Cleaning out old clown stuff I found a button that said Dorie.  I am still clowning around but no longer clowning around if you know what I mean.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Tessa short for Theresa My Grandmother was Tessie so I became Tessa


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Once upon a time I played on an all girl pool team named Octopussy. From there I picked up Octochick as my first email address and also used it for my eBay and Amazon ids. I do not use that much any more. I use _cuechick_ on the pool forums I frequent. I almost used that here but decided to go old school with Octo since I also still use it at Amazon. The end.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My name is actually Judith (I go by Judy) and my mom named me that because it means "Praise God" in Hebrew.  So, I use PraiseGod whenever I need a username.  And, I have zillions of "13s" in my life ie:  birthdate, birth weight (the ounces.... not the pounds), two sons' calendar birth dates are 13 days apart..... and on and on.  So, since 13 is my very favorite number.... I use it whenever I can.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dori said:


> Many years ago when I was a professional clown, (yes I got paid twice ) I used the name Dorie. Then when I wanted an internet name I used Dori because I forgot I had an "e" on it earlier. Cleaning out old clown stuff I found a button that said Dorie. I am still clowning around but no longer clowning around if you know what I mean.


Ah, and I thought Dori was your real-life name. I'm learning new things in this thread.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Scathach said:


> Scathach is mine and my great grandmothers middle name (its not really pronounced how it looks). It is also the name belonging to an Scottish/Irish Goddess I honor as well.


How *do* you pronounce it? That's a cool story.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Teninx said:


> Mine comes from the days I spent on the shooting sports circuit. In bullseye competition, *Ten * rounds* In * the target *X * ring is a perfect score, usually expressed as 100-10X, but that oddly enough was taken.


I had wondered about yours, Teninx. My incorrect thinking was that the 'X' stood for the Roman numeral for ten. Now, I get it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Scathach is mine and my great grandmothers middle name (its not really pronounced how it looks). It is also the name belonging to an Scottish/Irish Goddess I honor as well.


*What an unique name. Does it mean something?



Teninx said:



Mine comes from the days I spent on the shooting sports circuit. In bullseye competition, Ten  rounds In  the target X  ring is a perfect score, usually expressed as 100-10X, but that oddly enough was taken.

Click to expand...

That is awesome Teninx! Was your tinfoil hat part of your protective gear? 



Tbarney said:



Thanks Chynared, I never would have read your name as "China" if you did not explain that. 

Click to expand...

On the Air Supply forum I belong to one dude thought it was "chinnard", rhymed with innard 



Tbarney said:



TBarney= T is for the first letter of my first name. Barney is the nickname for my last name. Another teacher at school started calling me that years ago, because there were alot of other students/teachers in our school with the same name and they all went by Barney, so he added the T in front of it.

Click to expand...

Good way to differentiate 



Dori said:



Many years ago when I was a professional clown, (yes I got paid twice ) I used the name Dorie. Then when I wanted an internet name I used Dori because I forgot I had an "e" on it earlier. Cleaning out old clown stuff I found a button that said Dorie. I am still clowning around but no longer clowning around if you know what I mean.

Click to expand...

LOL, I thought you were kidding in another post when you mentioned that it was the clown in you coming out  I love clowns and the circus...I use my kid as an excuse to go...lol.



tessa said:



Tessa short for Theresa My Grandmother was Tessie so I became Tessa

Click to expand...

Awww. I like Tessa. I've heard some Theresas called Tess but I like the additions that you and your grandmother have 



Octochick said:



Once upon a time I played on an all girl pool team named Octopussy. From there I picked up Octochick as my first email address and also used it for my eBay and Amazon ids. I do not use that much any more. I use cuechick on the pool forums I frequent. I almost used that here but decided to go old school with Octo since I also still use it at Amazon. The end.

Click to expand...

I still think is so cool that you shoot competitive pool *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> My name is actually Judith (I go by Judy) and my mom named me that because it means "Praise God" in Hebrew. So, I use PraiseGod whenever I need a username. And, I have zillions of "13s" in my life ie: birthdate, birth weight (the ounces.... not the pounds), two sons' calendar birth dates are 13 days apart..... and on and on. So, since 13 is my very favorite number.... I use it whenever I can.


*That is cool. How is it pronounced?

My Chinese name means intelligence and brightness. I always liked it until after I got married and my grandmother said I needed some "water" in my name. I'm not too fond of it *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been plagued by typos since the moment I was born. My name was even a typo. My mother wrote Jeffrey on the form and the nurse typed Jeffry. And now I'm Jane Austen. Go figure.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine comes from my location Coral Gables and girl because I'm female and Gables Girl sounds good together as user name.  Not much mystery to mine, sorry.  My real name is so common that it is always taken and my initials are already being used here so I went with this.  If I ever move out of the Gables I guess I'll have to change my name, but Miami Girl just doesn't have the same ring.   Plus none of my friends would know me as this so I won't be recognized if they ever get Kindles.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I've been plagued by typos since the moment I was born. My name was even a typo. My mother wrote Jeffrey on the form and the nurse typed Jeffry. And now I'm Jane Austen. Go figure.


*LMAO Jeff! I love it!

On my birth certificate my middle name is spelled Elizabeth and then crossed out to replace the "z" with a "s" only because my mom cannot write a "z" in script *


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

My actual first name is Robin, but I had a professor in college that said if I wasn't Puck, then Puck was almost certainly my grandfather.  And Puck, as we all know, is the nickname for Robin Goodfellow from Midsummer Night's Dream.  

In addition, Puck is the main character in the Kipling book Puck of Pook's Hill, which features prominently in my very favorite book Tryst.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been Katiekat for almost 20 years since the first time I fell asleep in a sun spot around my best friend.  But you'd be surprised (or not) how many Katiekats there are on the internet, so I added 1066 as numbers that I could actually remember.  Battle of Hastings and all that.  I use it all over the place, I do better with only having to remember one thing 

Katiekat


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> I've been Katiekat for almost 20 years since the first time I fell asleep in a sun spot around my best friend. But you'd be surprised (or not) how many Katiekats there are on the internet, so I added 1066 as numbers that I could actually remember. Battle of Hastings and all that. I use it all over the place, I do better with only having to remember one thing
> 
> Katiekat


*That's exactly why I use the same ID all over the place ;-p

I love reading all the background stories...keep 'em coming *


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO Jeff! I love it!
> 
> On my birth certificate my middle name is spelled Elizabeth and then crossed out to replace the "z" with a "s" only because my mom cannot write a "z" in script *


My dad was given the name of Walter Arthur at birth, but the minister at the baptism gave him *his* middle name of Emil, and my dad became "officially" Walter Emil.

Years and years and years later, when he applied for a passport, they could find no record of his birth until my mom asked "Were you checking under Walter Emil or Walter Arthur?" Ahhhhh...well, they finally went with the baptismal certificate instead of the birth certificate for the passport, but that might be a reason why they could find no record of his birth.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> My dad was given the name of Walter Arthur at birth, but the minister at the baptism gave him *his* middle name of Emil, and my dad became "officially" Walter Emil.
> 
> Years and years and years later, when he applied for a passport, they could find no record of his birth until my mom asked "Were you checking under Walter Emil or Walter Arthur?" Ahhhhh...well, they finally went with the baptismal certificate instead of the birth certificate for the passport, but that might be a reason why they could find no record of his birth.


*I'm surprised that they went with the baptismal certificate....but that's an interesting story. I guess he could legally change his name on his birth certificate, no?*


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I chose my Internet name while I was living in Egypt. I wanted something that reflected that, and it also incorporates flowers (plants are sort of a hobby) and software (for those that remember Lotus Notes -- I was an editor for a tech magazine at the time). Oddly enough, when I got into aquariums, it also fit that.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I've been plagued by typos since the moment I was born. My name was even a typo. My mother wrote Jeffrey on the form and the nurse typed Jeffry. And now I'm Jane Austen. Go figure.


Must be the name...my mom spelled my brother's name Jeffery! (So we always pronounce his name with 3 syllables: Jeff-er-ry)

Mine is pretty obvious: I am the mom of 3 boys and a princess ages 11,9,4 and 2.5


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

When I was a very little girl, I wanted a kitten and there was not a kitten to be found on the ranch.  My father had to go and "beg" a kitten from his brother.  She was a pretty little tri-colored kitty.  Her name was Tippy and Tippy became my nickname.  My real name -- Gina.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Online I have always gone by tx_angel or a variation of it ( _tx_angel_, tx_angel1955, txangel55). When I first signed up on KindleBoards, I was using tx_angel, but switch to Angela after a few days since this board had such a friendly and homey feel. It is not all that original, *tx* is for Texas and *angel* is short for Angela. When ever I am not able to use tx_angel I will add the year I was born. I have been using that user name for about 12 years or more.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

my "real name" is Lynda Darlene but I always hated it. It was such a southern name for a little yankee girl. Little did I know my mom's dad side of the family are from Arkansas and since she didn't talk to that side I didn't know I had cousins and 2nd cousins till I moved here and realized a bunch of kin lives less then an hour away from here.

No one besides my parents and brother dare call me Lynda Darlene and lives   When I started talking early as a baby my family said I never stopped talking so the name Magpie stuck eventually becoming Maggie.

Since Maggie is almost always taken on boards I decided to use my favorite mange/anime Chobits with a Z instead of the S.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Scathach is mine and my great grandmothers middle name (its not really pronounced how it looks). It is also the name belonging to an Scottish/Irish Goddess I honor as well.


Great name! So have you read Mike's book _In Her Name _ yet? The definitions I found of your goddess reminded me of his book. 

My name is forever misspelled as Cheryl. D'oh. I guess mom just had to be different!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been using bkworm8it for a while as one of my email addy's for the last 5 years. 

I'm sure you've all guessed.. book worm ate it. Well I devour books and thought it would be appropriate for this board and i got the 8it part from my mother, she setup my brothers email as cody8it, because everytime something went missing when she was watching the kids they would say that cody ate it (their dog). 

The other name i usually use for boards and stuff is im4dbirds. My mom even found an old sign to hang in my house that says 'This place is for the birds'. I've been using that one for about 15 years; ever since I got my African grey. But I went with bkworm8it since this was a book board!


My is Theresa, my mom spelled it with an h so that people would not shorten it to anything else. I refuse to answer to Terri but my brother called me tessamonian all my childhood and his friends called me Tess. Drove my mom bonkers!  

But I like/perfer Theresa, with the H is the original Greek spelling where the name originated from, which I guess is fitting since I am have Greek 

Theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

sherylb said:


> My name is forever misspelled as Cheryl. D'oh. I guess mom just had to be different!


My mom spells her name Cheryl, I've seen it both ways so often that I've started asking people if its a C or an S. See your mom created a new trend   

theresam


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine is pretty simple, I live on the Wisconsin *River * on Hwy *Y*. I use it when I need a user name. My real name is Farrell, a bit difficult to get any kind of anonymity with that name.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My parents gave out four user names before I came along, so they weren't very creative with me.  I was tagged with the first thing that came to their minds.  Since everyone on this forum feels like a bunch of friends, using my real name seemed to make sense.

I love hearing everybody's stories


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I was named after my mother's maiden name. When we have family get-togethers, almost everyone there has a surname of 'Harvey', and my uncle's wife used to call him 'Harv' all of the time. Which was confusing for me, because we would both respond when we heard someone bark 'Harv' from across the room.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I hardly sleep, so it fits.  Since age 9 I haven't slept for more that 4 hours a night.  For 20 years now, it seems I never sleep.  My real name is Brittay (Sounds like Brit-tae), not Brittany.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't know I was supposed to make something up so I just used my name.  

Beginning to think I should have been much more clever. . . . 

Ann


----------



## LuvzWDW (Dec 28, 2008)

I am really new here but thought I would explain my username as well.

I have used LuvzWDW for almost everything since 1996 after my first trip to Walt Disney World.

If I can't use LuvzWDW, I will use KLuvzWDW.

Loves Walt Disney World or Kirstyn Loves Walt Disney World

I have been to Walt Disney World 12 times since that first trip and I live an hour away from Disneyland! I have annual passes for both!!

It is definitely interesting to hear how people come up with their usernames!

Kirstyn


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My middle initial is L and I have used Analog since junior high school. However, since Analog and Analogue were often already taken when I tried to used them online, I have switched to Annalog. (I have not yet needed to use Annalogue.)

LuvzWDW, I went to Disneyland soon after it opened when I was less than one and a half years old. While I do not remember that visit, I do remember the multiple trips to Disneyland and WDW since.

Anna
Analog is still useful in the digital age


----------



## LuvzWDW (Dec 28, 2008)

When you mentioned about being less than 1-1/2 and going to Disneyland, I had to laugh a little... I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy (Ian) on 8-8-2008 and, in order to fully take advantage of my maternity leave, we decided to go to Walt Disney World in September 2008. So we flew, with a 28 day old, from Southern California to Florida to visit Walt Disney World and we didn't even get him to Disneyland for the first time until just before he was 3 months old! We figured that even if he doesn't remember going now, he will visit both enough times that it won't matter much!

That being said... I would love to be at WDW with my family (and my Kindle) right now!!!

Kirstyn 



Annalog said:


> LuvzWDW, I went to Disneyland soon after it opened when I was less than one and a half years old. While I do not remember that visit, I do remember the multiple trips to Disneyland and WDW since.
> 
> Anna
> Analog is still useful in the digital age


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

LuvzWDW said:


> When you mentioned about being less than 1-1/2 and going to Disneyland, I had to laugh a little... I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy (Ian) on 8-8-2008 and, in order to fully take advantage of my maternity leave, we decided to go to Walt Disney World in September 2008. So we flew, with a 28 day old, from Southern California to Florida to visit Walt Disney World and we didn't even get him to Disneyland for the first time until just before he was 3 months old! We figured that even if he doesn't remember going now, he will visit both enough times that it won't matter much!
> 
> That being said... I would love to be at WDW with my family (and my Kindle) right now!!!
> 
> Kirstyn


I had to laugh as well when reading your post since my first trip to Disneyland was due to my mom giving birth to my sister that same day. The neighbors were taking care of me and took me to Disneyland. So while I do not remember the trip, I do remember the date.  My parents did not get to go to Disneyland until many years later.

Anna


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Is my username weird?  I think it's derivation is self-evident.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I my username weird? I think it's derivation is self-evident.


ROFL Let me guess, your name is Jim and you like Bacardi? Am I close? Do I win a prize?


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I chose my username because I'm a work in progress. I "wannabe" so many things-(not in any particular order) thinner, more fit, patient, kinder, more earth friendly, debt free, less busy, a college graduate (at 41 I've gone back to school)...I'm working on all of these and more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> I chose my username because I'm a work in progress. I "wannabe" so many things-(not in any particular order) thinner, more fit, patient, kinder, more earth friendly, debt free, less busy, a college graduate (at 41 I've gone back to school)...I'm working on all of these and more.


I finally completed my degree when I was 44. It's never too late.

I named my Kindle Gertie Keddle after a Potter character, so gertiekindle came naturally from that.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

sherylb said:


> My name is forever misspelled as Cheryl. D'oh. I guess mom just had to be different!


Now *that's* funny. My name is Cheryl (tho I go by Cherie) and it's forever being misspelled with an S.

Hmmm....maybe I should get to know the people you meet, and you should get to know the people I meet!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I finally completed my degree when I was 44. It's never too late.
> 
> I named my Kindle Gertie Keddle after a Potter character, so gertiekindle came naturally from that.


Thanks for the encouragement. It's going to take a long time but I'm determined! If I knew then what I know now, I never would have dropped out of college way back when. It was so much easier then, plus I had all the time in the world. Hopefully my kids will learn from my mistakes and stay in school.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> Now *that's* funny. My name is Cheryl (tho I go by Cherie) and it's forever being misspelled with an S.
> 
> Hmmm....maybe I should get to know the people you meet, and you should get to know the people I meet!


I work with someone named Sherrill, perhaps you can form a club of misspelled names that are pronounced the same?


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *What an unique name. Does it mean something?
> *


*

In the Ulster Cycle (piece of Irish mythology) she was a Scottish warrior queen, who trained Cuchulainn (one of Ireland's great mythic heroes) in the arts of combat.

My family has always pronounced my middle name as Ska-ya. However its got a few varied pronunciations (I assume depending on which region, but Ska-ha is the most common traditional pronunciation I have found and its the one I use when honoring her.

My family had fun with naming us I think lol. My sister's name is Sylvana (Sil-van-a), which I find pretty easy to pronounce but everyone butchered it on her lol. I still have issues with my own first name with people as well, I tell folks at least they don't have to have to try pronouncing my middle name too lol.*


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I work with someone named Sherrill, perhaps you can form a club of misspelled names that are pronounced the same?


lol For about 6 months, at work we had a Cherie, a Cheri, and a Sherry. Talk about confusing!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

When I was young, there was a girl at school named "Sha-Von" and you can imagine how confused I was the first time I ever saw her name written out: Siobhan.   

Same with "Shawn" as Sean.

Isn't there a TV news reporter who is Sean and pronounces it "seen"?

L


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

hehe gotta love those old Irish names I knew a Siobhan at school as well, I always loved that name it sounds so pretty.  I also knew a Dubheasa as well (omg J'tote!), which is pronouced Duv-essa.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Isn't there a TV news reporter who is Sean and pronounces it "seen"?
> 
> L


Yes, and that's just WRONG. 

Ann
(3/4 Irish. . . .)


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I was born a vampyre in 1402 in Italy.  I didn't know I was supposed to make a name....OK not really.

Back in the dark ages before the coming of the Internet, we used to have local EBBSs(electronic bulletin boards).  I chose Vampyre!!! as a name.

At that time I worked nights my job sucked and I was about the only person in my town that was pale as a ghost.  I lived in California then.  Vampires were always my personal favorite horror monsters.(they used to be scary back then)  

I use a 'y' instead of an 'i' because of some of the older spelling of the word did.

When the internet came to pass, Vampyre!!! was not a legal name so I often used Vampyre or Vampyre111 if it's taken. Vampyre is a very popular name.  I have been mistaken for many other people over the years.

For some gaming forums, I have also been known as Dupont or Farm Aide.

My real name is Bob but that is just so common and opens me up to all those stupid Bob jokes.  I was named after this total A$$ that turned out to be my father.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

_*That is awesome Teninx! Was your tinfoil hat part of your protective gear? *_*

Hearing and eye protection were required on the firing line. If I wore my tinfoil hat, the range master probably wouldn't have let me get out of my car, much less compete with live rounds. *


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wells is my middle name and '83 is the year I was born.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Wells83 said:


> Wells is my middle name and '83 is the year I was born.


Oh, so your not 83. I was wondering about that.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Most of my life I lived in Buffalo and Boston...when I moved to Arizona 3 years ago I wanted to take on a new western identity...I'm so not a Cowgirl but I wish I were so I took on the name!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Mnemosyne is a Greek goddess of memories. She's not very well known (one of the Titan goddesses, around before Zeus and his crowd ran them out), but I've always liked the name, and it's rarely ever used. I'm a big Greek mythology buff. 

Nemo


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Mnemosyne said:


> Mnemosyne is a Greek goddess of memories. She's not very well known (one of the Titan goddesses, around before Zeus and his crowd ran them out), but I've always liked the name, and it's rarely ever used. I'm a big Greek mythology buff.
> 
> Nemo


It must be sad to be the goddess of memories and to be forgotten.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Mnemosyne said:


> Mnemosyne is a Greek goddess of memories. She's not very well known (one of the Titan goddesses, around before Zeus and his crowd ran them out), but I've always liked the name, and it's rarely ever used. I'm a big Greek mythology buff.
> 
> Nemo


I used to know all this, but then I took a dip in the Lethe and....

what was I saying?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> It must be sad to be the goddess of memories and to be forgotten.


It's like rain.... on your wedding day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Like what?  I never married and I like rain...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

It's a free ride... when you've already paid.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Scathach said:


> In the Ulster Cycle (piece of Irish mythology) she was a Scottish warrior queen, who trained Cuchulainn (one of Ireland's great mythic heroes) in the arts of combat.
> 
> My family has always pronounced my middle name as Ska-ya. However its got a few varied pronunciations (I assume depending on which region, but Ska-ha is the most common traditional pronunciation I have found and its the one I use when honoring her.
> 
> My family had fun with naming us I think lol. My sister's name is Sylvana (Sil-van-a), which I find pretty easy to pronounce but everyone butchered it on her lol. I still have issues with my own first name with people as well, I tell folks at least they don't have to have to try pronouncing my middle name too lol.


*I love reading/hearing about names with a history. Thanks for sharing 



Scathach said:



hehe gotta love those old Irish names I knew a Siobhan at school as well, I always loved that name it sounds so pretty. I also knew a Dubheasa as well (omg J'tote!), which is pronouced Duv-essa.

Click to expand...

You had to go ahead and mention that bag that I'm drooling over *


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *You had to go ahead and mention that bag that I'm drooling over *


hehe... mine arrives on tuesday, wait till I post the pics  more droolage on the way lol


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Mine is not that creative really.  I made up the name for a Character I play online in World of Warcraft.  I just like the name and all my friends online now call me Daz.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's a free ride... when you've already paid.


The good advice that you just can't take?



Nemo


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

the really ironic part about that song was that none of the things were examples of irony, they were just... sucky.  


I got my nick waaaay back in the day, i always loved the Bugs Bunny character Witch Hazel being silly and giggly myself.  Often two words weren't allowed and just Hazel was taken most times, so it gradually morphed to hazeldazel.  


Hey Chobitz, as a fellow Otaku can you name the manga/anime from my avatar?


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I swiped my username from the name of a delicious orange muscat dessert wine that is the perfect accompaniment to chocolate.  And I just plain like the name.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Back when the internet was new, I went by Rainbowmom or Roygbivmom. I have always loved rainbows and was a mom. I was forever explaining that yes I was a straight woman.

Then, I met Jim and started a new life with him. I wanted to stay Rainbow and he always told me how Lucky he was to find me. So, I became Lucky'sRainbow. But, many sites would not take the apostrophe so it became LuckyRainbow. Funny, now I get so many less questions about my sexuality. 

I have alternately been MysticRainbow on a few sites, mostly computer gaming sites. It is a tribute to that old game "Myst". 

The name my mom gave me was Theresa. Only because my grandmother objected to Dawn. As a child I would have loved to have a nickname, people forever were misspelling my name. If only someone would have thought to call me Tess. I abhorred Terri. Funny thing is now one of my co-workers does call me Tess, because she says that is what I look like to her. 

I will answer to most anything though. My mom constantly called me by her sister's names. I sometimes felt like my name was RitaRhondaTheresa.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=luckysrainbow

Sorry--some of the links are dead now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> I will answer to most anything though. My mom constantly called me by her sister's names. I sometimes felt like my name was RitaRhondaTheresa.


I was often SusieKimmieJessicaLeslie

Susie and Kimmie were the dogs. Jessica was my younger sister -- 6 years younger! I was never quick sure how I ended up at the bottom of the list.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My sister (whose name is Ellie) and I were both Jelly.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

In college my nickname was "Mom" (I was always reminding folks that schoolwork came before fun...and nursing the drunks back to health...) I am a Mom in RL now as well. The 133d comes from my mug number in our local bar's mug club.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine is very simple.  I live in Virginia Beach @ the beach.  My real name is Evelynn.  Hate it, would have rather been an Elizabeth.  Too late now, 61 this month.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I used to live in Norfolk right across the street from the Bay (Ocean View).  Worked in VB.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

My name is Dawn, and looong ago I studied Chaos Theory, but now its just a general description of my household.    I also have friends that tell me wherever I go, chaos begins.  So now its my screen name.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

We are just off Shore Drive next to First Landing State Park.  FYI-it's 28 degrees @ 8:40 pm.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> We are just off Shore Drive next to First Landing State Park. FYI-it's 28 degrees @ 8:40 pm.


My parents lived in Virginia Beach and I was born at Norfolk General Hospital. My dad was in the Navy but my mom refused to go to the Navy hospital.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Scathach said:


> hehe... mine arrives on tuesday, wait till I post the pics  more droolage on the way lol


*Great 

Actually, I'd love to see how the inside looks so I'm looking forward to it *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I sometimes felt like my name was RitaRhondaTheresa.


*LOL...and mom didn't keep up with the "r" theme? I don't know how the Duggars keep all the kids names straight *


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My parents lived in Virginia Beach and I was born at Norfolk General Hospital. My dad was in the Navy but my mom refused to go to the Navy hospital.
> 
> L


I can't fault her fo that, military hostpitals suck.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...and mom didn't keep up with the "r" theme? I don't know how the Duggars keep all the kids names straight *


I wonder if they have flash cards and quiz each other every night before bed.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

In my store, I do the employee schedule on a big white board. After my older son started working for me, he decided it looked way too boring, so he gave everyone nicknames, and called me 'bosslady' (his younger brother is now 'dish monkey' and my husband is 'Mr. Fixit') . He probably picked it up from my mother, who uses it to refer to herself whenever she excercises her authority as matriarch of the family.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bosslady said:


> In my store, I do the employee schedule on a big white board. After my older son started working for me, he decided it looked way too boring, so he gave everyone nicknames, and called me 'bosslady' (his younger brother is now 'dish monkey' and my husband is 'Mr. Fixit') . He probably picked it up from my mother, who uses it to refer to herself whenever she excercises her authority as matriarch of the family.


*LOL, do the employees know he gave them alternate names? *


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> My name is Dawn, and looong ago I studied Chaos Theory, but now its just a general description of my household.  I also have friends that tell me wherever I go, chaos begins. So now its my screen name.


http://mysterymanor.net/reviewchaos.htm


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

My user id comes from my maiden name initials and married initials.  I was JAM when  single and now I am JAR.  I have not run across anyone who uses it which makes it easier to sign up.

Judy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jamjar said:


> My user id comes from my maiden name initials and married initials. I was JAM when single and now I am JAR. I have not run across anyone who uses it which makes it easier to sign up.
> 
> Judy


*Now why didn't I think of doing just that *


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...and mom didn't keep up with the "r" theme? I don't know how the Duggars keep all the kids names straight *


The R's are thanks to my Grandfather. He was allowed to name all the girls. Their last name was Robinson so he decided to have all the initials be RRR. Roberta Roslyn, Rhonda Romaine, Ruth Reenee, and Rita Regina. They had 9 children in all, the boys names are not part of the theme. My grandmother named them.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> The R's are thanks to my Grandfather. He was allowed to name all the girls. Their last name was Robinson so he decided to have all the initials be RRR. Roberta Roslyn, Rhonda Romaine, Ruth Reenee, and Rita Regina. They had 9 children in all, the boys names are not part of the theme. My grandmother named them.


*LOL...I love stories on why people stick to one letter to name all their kids. DH's aunt and uncle went with the letter D for 3 girls as well as my girlfriend's parents...all 3 girls are also named with a D and another friend went with J for her 4 girls.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I kind of went with a number theme with my kids. Their dad and I both had 7 letter first names and 4 letter middle names. I did the same with my kids except for one of the twins. I could not bring myself to name her Cortney. After my life of misspelling my name, I could not do it intentionally to her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

It doesn't matter what you call Courtney, she won't pay attention.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I started off as KnitOnePurlTwo on this board, but it was so friendly, I just went with my given name, Suzanne. Pretty boring stuff!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I kind of went with a number theme with my kids. Their dad and I both had 7 letter first names and 4 letter middle names. I did the same with my kids except for one of the twins. I could not bring myself to name her Cortney. After my life of misspelling my name, I could not do it intentionally to her.


*Did the kids notice that you had a theme going on?*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I started off as KnitOnePurlTwo on this board, but it was so friendly, I just went with my given name, Suzanne. Pretty boring stuff!


*Nah, not boring though it did take me a few days to connect your two user names *


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Did the kids notice that you had a theme going on?*


I don't think they ever noticed. But, then again, neither did their dad.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I don't think they ever noticed. But, then again, neither did their dad.


*LMAO....men!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO....men!*


Men--can't live with them... pass the beer nuts.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Men--can't live with them... pass the beer nuts.


*LOL, I always said, "Men, can't live with them, can't shoot them."*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Men--can't live with them... pass the beer nuts.


LOL I always heard it was "Men, you can't live with them, give them $20 and tell them to go buy beer." At least it gets them out of the house....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

It's hard for me to imagine the glory that must be a $20 beer.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> LOL I always heard it was "Men, you can't live with them, give them $20 and tell them to go buy beer." At least it gets them out of the house....


I don't drink beer and it'll take a lot more than 20 bucks to get me to leave the safety of my home.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Fifty years ago when my mother used it $20 bought a lot of beer!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I kind of went with a number theme with my kids. Their dad and I both had 7 letter first names and 4 letter middle names. I did the same with my kids except for one of the twins. I could not bring myself to name her Cortney. After my life of misspelling my name, I could not do it intentionally to her.


I kinda did the same thing with my girls. They have either 5 and 6 or 6 and 5 letters in their first and middle names. I almost stuck with it for my son who was supposed to be Jaxson Quinn, but changed my mind at the last minute (see below as to why)

My user name is my kids initials. I LUV my 4 kids: (B)rayden Joseph, (R)ayna Nicole, (A)shlyn Storm, (T)aryn Celine. Yes, it was intentional, but not until I had my son. I already had the R, A, and T (that was unintentional though). I thought it would be fun once I realized I could do it. My husband wasn't crazy about the idea, but agreed I could pick the first name if he could pick the middle. He picked Joseph so we could call him BJ...We've never ever called him that. I usually call him Bug. Then again, we call my youngest daughter Pickle (actually it's - Her Royal Highness, Princess Picklebutt - Pickle is her "nickname"), but that's a whole 'nother story. And yes, I REALLY, REALLY call them Pickle and Bug out in public. I get some VERY strange looks.

My license plate on my van is BRATBUS.

In case anyone is wondering, my real name is Heather.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I kinda did the same thing with my girls. They have either 5 and 6 or 6 and 5 letters in their first and middle names. I almost stuck with it for my son who was supposed to be Jaxson Quinn, but changed my mind at the last minute (see below as to why)
> 
> My user name is my kids initials. I LUV my 4 kids: (B)rayden Joseph, (R)ayna Nicole, (A)shlyn Storm, (T)aryn Celine. Yes, it was intentional, but not until I had my son. I already had the R, A, and T (that was unintentional though). I thought it would be fun once I realized I could do it. My husband wasn't crazy about the idea, but agreed I could pick the first name if he could pick the middle. He picked Joseph so we could call him BJ...We've never ever called him that. I usually call him Bug. Then again, we call my youngest daughter Pickle (actually it's - Her Royal Highness, Princess Picklebutt - Pickle is her "nickname"), but that's a whole 'nother story. And yes, I REALLY, REALLY call them Pickle and Bug out in public. I get some VERY strange looks.
> 
> ...


*LOL and here I thought it was a loving term for your kids, intead it turns out to be an acronym  Great story!*


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

My dog's name is Graf (weimaraner)... but somehow he ended up with a ton of nicknames... here's the short list!

"Dooterbug", Bugman, Buggiebooboo, Baby Buggie, Dooterman, the Grafmanian Devil and King Faruk... no idea how they came about, but he answers to all of them!

I borrow the first from time to time...


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

My user name comes from a misunderstanding when my wife and were still dating.  My name is Samuel Paul (I go by Paul) and my dad frequently calls me Sammy P.  When my wife heard this for the first time, she asked, "Why does your dad call you SandyPeach?"  When I first began to set up email accounts, I recalled this incident and have been SandyPeach ever since.

SP.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I started off as KnitOnePurlTwo on this board, but it was so friendly, I just went with my given name, Suzanne. Pretty boring stuff!


I can change my name! Gee, I might. I feel like _I'm_ boring. And my son saw I was using my Real Name here and was aghast and appalled and aggrieved that I would do such a thing. Hmmmm. . . .but what to choose? 

BTW, Men: you can't live with 'em, you can't leave 'em by the side of the road.

Ann
(or maybe something else . . .still thinking. . . .)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Ann, I love your name. I never would have known it was your real name. It sounds like something from a book.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I should change mine to my real name John Robert Ball, Jr.  Exciting uh!!

Or, most people call me JR.  That's even more exciting.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I should change mine to my real name John Robert Ball, Jr. Exciting uh!!
> 
> Or, most people call me JR. That's even more exciting.


We call my oldest son JR, because he's a junior. His father named him after himself. I did not like the name much. But he told me it was his name as a junior or It. I tried spelling it many different ways, but still lost the battle. I did, however, win the right to call him JR.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Ann, I love your name. I never would have known it was your real name. It sounds like something from a book.


Aw, gee. (Where's the blushing smiley?  ).

Nope, it's just me. The parents gave me Ann, and I took Von Hagel from my husband. I had been O'Connor. Briefly thought of the hyphenated thing, which was all the rage at the time, but decided that would be Entirely Too Ethnic.

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> We call my oldest son JR, because he's a junior. His father named him after himself. I did not like the name much. But he told me it was his name as a junior or It. I tried spelling it many different ways, but still lost the battle. I did, however, win the right to call him JR.


My uncle was a junior and he was called June his whole life by his family. When I was little it confused me I wondered how a man had a woman's name, then it was explained to me. His nieces and nephews called him Uncle June. I always had a feeling he didn't liek ti that much but how do you tell your family to stop calling you something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Ann, I love your name. I never would have known it was your real name. It sounds like something from a book.


It's her real name, trust me. *evil laugh exit stage right*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> BTW, Men: you can't live with 'em, you can't leave 'em by the side of the road.
> 
> Ann


You can if you know the prosecutor and the judge...LOL


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

My user name comes from - what else, my Love of Sailors.

Well, any US Military man in Uniform for that matter. <blush>

So now you know.

-sailor *click*


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Mine comes from the days I spent on the shooting sports circuit. In bullseye competition, *Ten * rounds* In * the target *X * ring is a perfect score, usually expressed as 100-10X, but that oddly enough was taken.


How cool is that Teninx! I like this name, it's now my favorite - well, sorry, next to a Sailor that is. 

-sailor *click*


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

sailor said:


> My user name comes from - what else, my Love of Sailors.
> 
> Well, any US Military man in Uniform for that matter. <blush>
> 
> ...


Sadlly, I don't fit in my uniform anymore. My sailing days are over but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Sadlly, I don't fit in my uniform anymore. My sailing days are over but it was fun while it lasted.


Oh my goodness Vamp,  I  we need a picture of you back then!

-sailor *clicky*


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

sailor said:


> My user name comes from - what else, my Love of Sailors.
> 
> Well, any US Military man in Uniform for that matter. <blush>
> 
> ...


I was vacationing with a group of girlfriends in Chicago and we were all standing in line for the trip up to the top of the Sears Tower one night. In the line behind us, there was a group of Navy Seamen and we started talking to them to kill time (and flirt a little... dang were they cute in their uniforms)... anyway, I asked them if they knew all of the words to "Anchor's Aweigh"... and much to my surpirse and enjoyment, they all started singing it! We laughed and joked around some more and then at the top of the Tower, they formed the traditional "choir formation" (a row standing and another row on their knee) and sang "Navy Colors" and a couple of other songs for us. I'll have to see if I can dig up the pictures!

*sigh* one of my favorite memories from that trip.


----------



## GrammieCheryl (Dec 17, 2008)

just the obvious  Grammie - to 6 and Cheryl - real name - I was named after a tugboat named Cheryl Ann, in fact my nickname started out "Tuggy" but my Mom put a stop to that when I was too little to remember!  Thanks, Mom


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't have any digital pics of me from back then. It was the 70's and we were allowed to have beards then.

Asking a sailor if they know the words to Anchors Aweigh is like asking a fish if it can swim.

Here's a nice montage






If you really like sailors ans what they are all about, check out PBS's *Carrier* miniseries. You can buy it directly from PBS or wait for them to run it again.


----------



## etiz (Dec 25, 2008)

"etiz" is my name backwards... my name is Zite (pronounced "zeet"), and is short for Marguerite.  I got my great aunt's name & nickname.
At least "etiz" doesn't need a "pronunciation guide"!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the boards  etiz (the harvey neighbor).  It was fun chatting with you.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome etiz!!  Glad to have you with us!  This is a great place to be.... tons of info and good people who love their Kindles.  Be sure to go to the Intro/Welcome and introduce yourself and let people know a little about you.  There's always info on Bargain Books and Free Books in the Book Corner..... and lots of discussions on dozens and dozens of different topics.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well my real name is Kristen and the very first time I went on a cruise we were signing up for a drawing and for some reason I wrote Kristus instead of Kristen I don't know why. 412 is the month and year the Titanic sank.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My DH keeps telling me I am his angel - well anjo is Portuguese for angel and I did not know how to spell it the first time I used it so it is a misspelling, I have used this for years.    

My real name is Dona which is misspelled and mispronounced all the time - anju is phonetic LOL

I was a clown for a few church activities known as Cookie - but prefer being an angel


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> My DH keeps telling me I am his angel - well anjo is Portuguese for angel and I did not know how to spell it the first time I used it so it is a misspelling, I have used this for years.
> 
> My real name is Dona which is misspelled and mispronounced all the time - anju is phonetic LOL
> 
> I was a clown for a few church activities known as Cookie - but prefer being an angel


*And yet I always think of a pear when I see your name *


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *And yet I always think of a pear when I see your name *


I guarantee - I am not shaped like a pear - LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I am, a very large fuzzy one.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am, a very large fuzzy one.


A vampyrebear?


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe Vampear would be a more suitable name


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *And yet I always think of a pear when I see your name *


Remember the ad on TV:
_
An anju pear is nice...sliced._

That takes on a whole different meaning in this day and age. LOL

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Remember the ad on TV:
> _
> An anju pear is nice...sliced._
> 
> ...


*Certainly does ;-p

So, since we're talking about fruit...what have become of your bananas *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Certainly does ;-p
> 
> So, since we're talking about fruit...what have become of your bananas *


They're still sitting there! Ack. They'll probably all just get thrown out. Sometimes I am just too lazy for my own good. LOL.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> They're still sitting there! Ack. They'll probably all just get thrown out. Sometimes I am just too lazy for my own good. LOL.
> 
> L


*LOL...eh, just peel them, throw into a ziplock bag and freeze. They make great smoothies )*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> They're still sitting there! Ack. They'll probably all just get thrown out. Sometimes I am just too lazy for my own good. LOL.
> 
> L


Sounds like they are waaaayyyy past their use by date. Sometimes trash is the only way to go.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Sounds like they are waaaayyyy past their use by date. Sometimes trash is the only way to go.


Compost bin would be better than trash bin if it is too late to just mash, measure, and freeze.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Remember the ad on TV:
> _
> An anju pear is nice...sliced._
> 
> ...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I decided to bump this thread.  We have some new members and their names have me curious.  
Fishcube stands out as interesting and I'm curious to know where it came from.
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My best friend (and current avatar) is Noggin. A few years ago when I signed up for an on-line game, I needed a fairly short user name that was easy to pronounce over TeamSpeak. Someone already had "noggin", so since my sister-in-law sometimes called Noggin "Nog Dog", I used "nogdog". It has now become my semi-official on-line name.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good idea deb - I was just wondering about some of the names myself.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I think I have said this before but here goes again anyway.

I am a huge Harry Potter fan and am usually sorted into Ravenclaw.  Since I also am a host on a big HP message board, it made sense to be RavenclawPrefect.  

So, now I am RavenclawPrefect except on the Harry Potter board ...there I use my first name.


----------

